# my idea to breeding locusts with ease?



## Outback Breeders (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys im looking into breeding locusts I attempted it some time ago but regularly cleaning out became to much and they died from mould. But back to my idea. Could I use a bio-active substrate to clean up after.my locusts? So using woodlice springtails and worms work as a clean up crew for my locusts? as well I could start up a culture to add to my spiney tailed geckos tank in the near future. Would it work or would I still have to clean it out?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive never tried to breed locust or kept spiney tailed geckos but i was under the impression that they both need low humidity, where as arthropods need high humidity which ever way you keep them one or the other will die.


----------



## Outback Breeders (Jul 1, 2013)

oh yer course I didn't think of that. Now what if the enclosure I kept ny locusts was tall enough I could have a humidity gradients so damp below but dry above. Would that be possible. After all moisture the locusts drink creates humidity.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I use this. It has a mesh back, removable mesh floor and a slide-out drawer at the base for removing waste. No mould.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outback Breeders (Jul 1, 2013)

That looks awesom. Home built or bought? If so where from?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

How was you thinking keep the locusts of the the ground? The only sort of moisture I give to my locusts is just the greens that they eat every 2 to 3 days. I once tried to keep some locusts in a rub with a couple of very very small live edible plants that I thought would not give off much humidity but it did end up killing them.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Outback Breeders said:


> Hey guys im looking into breeding locusts I attempted it some time ago but regularly cleaning out became to much and they died from mould. But back to my idea. Could I use a bio-active substrate to clean up after.my locusts? So using woodlice springtails and worms work as a clean up crew for my locusts? as well I could start up a culture to add to my spiney tailed geckos tank in the near future. Would it work or would I still have to clean it out?


 
Sorry, but this is never going to work. Not just the humidity problem, but the high temps too is going to be a problem. 

If you keep worthwhile numbers of locusts they will produce much more poo than any clean up crew could cope with.


----------

